# UFC is rigged wth?



## Denoaikido (Dec 11, 2022)

Paddy sure lost so did the polish monster let's debate it ?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah possibly. 

I still can't figure out how to score a fight by watching.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 13, 2022)

It's pretty easy you have the stats but you also have the commentators knowing it's bs lol


----------



## skribs (Dec 13, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I still can't figure out how to score a fight by watching.


What would you think about going to a more concrete point system like I outlined in the thread on getting more arts into UFC?  Something more like what wrestling, BJJ, and Taekwondo have, where each technique is scored individually.  For example:


1 Point: Punches, elbows, knees, leg kicks, recovering position in grappling
2 Points: Body kicks, spinning arm strikes, advancing position in grappling, sweep or reversal in grappling
3 Points: Head kicks, spinning kicks, submission threats, jumping position in grappling

Like with wrestling, BJJ, and TKD (at black belt), you would still have a win condition that ignores points, such as a submission, KO, or TKO.  However, if the fight is not decided by the fighters, then this point system could be used to determine the winner.  (I'm not talking about the specific details of the numbers, just if a point system like that would make sense).


----------



## drop bear (Dec 13, 2022)

skribs said:


> What would you think about going to a more concrete point system like I outlined in the thread on getting more arts into UFC?  Something more like what wrestling, BJJ, and Taekwondo have, where each technique is scored individually.  For example:
> 
> 
> 1 Point: Punches, elbows, knees, leg kicks, recovering position in grappling
> ...



I still think that unless you understand the system. You are not going to be able to score it. 

The old saying in fight sports is knock em out leave no doubt.


----------



## skribs (Dec 13, 2022)

drop bear said:


> I still think that unless you understand the system. You are not going to be able to score it.
> 
> The old saying in fight sports is knock em out leave no doubt.


At least with that system, you can see the points throughout the match, and the points are relatively objective.  I landed two punches and an elbow and four leg kicks, so I have 7 points.  My opponent then got a take-down (2 points), passed my guard (4 points), into mount (6 points) and landed four punches from ground and pound (10 points).  So I lose 7-10.

In this case, 10-7 means my opponent scored roughly 30% more techniques on me.  In UFC rules, that might be a 10-9 round or a 10-8 round.  If my opponent and I are stalled most of the match, the score might be closer to 5-4, and if we were incredibly active it might be 25-20.  This would give you an idea of how active fights were.  

As an example, I went and watched my BJJ professor do a competition a few weeks ago.  I'm still fairly new and don't fully understand the scoring system.  However, when he won by points, he won 7 to 0, and his opponent didn't even have any advantage points.  This paints a much clearer picture of what happened than if he were to win the round 10-8 or 10-7 using UFC scoring criteria.


----------



## MetalBoar (Dec 13, 2022)

I think it would be a much more interesting sport if you could only win by (T)KO or submission.  If the fight goes the full time without a victor then the money goes in the purse for the next fight, kind of like the lottery.  Build some real motivation after a few draws. 

I know that quick finishes are often a disappointment (I paid WHAT for PPV and the title match was over in the first round!?!) for a lot of people, but I also like the idea of a bonus structure that encourages winning as fast as possible.  KO your opponent in the first 15 seconds?  big bonus!  Finish them in the first round?  Full payout.  Don't manage it until the end of round 3?  You get 1/3 of the payout and the other 2/3 of the money goes in the pot for the next fight.


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 13, 2022)

Need to bring back no judges no holds barred then it's what goes is real otherwise you're always fighting under a real set regardless of what that is


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 16, 2022)

I meant to say be nice no time limit no rules no holds bar np rule set to fallow just use it all type of scenario would be captivating I'm sure


----------



## drop bear (Dec 16, 2022)

Denoaikido said:


> I meant to say be nice no time limit no rules no holds bar np rule set to fallow just use it all type of scenario would be captivating I'm sure



Boring mostly. You will get one jujitsu guy who will just lay on top of his opponent for an hour untill he gives up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 16, 2022)

Denoaikido said:


> I meant to say be nice no time limit no rules no holds bar np rule set to fallow just use it all type of scenario would be captivating I'm sure


Why not just give them weapons and be done with it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Why not just give them weapons and be done with it.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 16, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


>


Ever watch the international 20vs 20? Pretty fun


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Ever watch the international 20vs 20? Pretty fun


No, but I did spend a number of years doing HEMA with the SCA, including large scale battles at events like Pennsic and Grand Outlandish.


----------

